# Production 2017 Chevrolet Bolt Unveiled, Heading to Market



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

*Expensive!*

$30k??? You won't see it a lot of them on the streets, even it has a 200 mile range. The gas price is too low to kill any desire to get this car.:grin:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe but there are people who will buy it for the lack of.maintenance and how unique it is. I would look at one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I love it. 

And I can guarantee I'll see plenty around here. Can't go a day without seeing 30-40 1st gen Volts.

Compared to the i3, it's $10k cheaper (without rebates) than the range-extended i3 model, but with 50 more miles, and far better driving dynamics (the i3 is about as far from a BMW as far as that goes, and is not pleasant to drive). Nailed it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm 100% serious when I say if I don't get a truck next or when my gf goes looking, an ev or the volt is high on my list.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, now we have as close as a head-to-head comparison we could ask for: The all-electric Bolt, or the anti-range anxiety Volt? Which will the public go for?

However, the Bolt brings to mind a photo a FB friend of mine posted - a bunch of Teslas waiting in line at the only charging station around as people wanted to road trip on a 3-day weekend in California.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there a universal charging port design?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> $30k??? You won't see it a lot of them on the streets, even it has a 200 mile range. The gas price is too low to kill any desire to get this car.:grin:


This is the same price that Tesla publicized their Model 3 would be. I suspect if Tesla comes in lower we'll see an immediate drop in the Bolt's price.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I love it.
> 
> And I can guarantee I'll see plenty around here. Can't go a day without seeing 30-40 1st gen Volts.
> 
> Compared to the i3, it's $10k cheaper (without rebates) than the range-extended i3 model, but with 50 more miles, and far better driving dynamics (the i3 is about as far from a BMW as far as that goes, and is not pleasant to drive). Nailed it.


The i3 also makes the Pontiac Aztec look good. I saw an i3 on the road and my first thought was what fashion disaster was that born from.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Truth be told, the Bolt would be ideal for my wifes usage.

Her daily mileage is, at best, 35 miles.
Her Malibu has never seen the highway and I'd bet has never gone over 50mph.
Anytime we go any distance it is with one of my cars.

Plug it in every afternoon when she gets home......instant heat.....instant cool.....no maintenence beyond tire rotations.....she won't drive a large car.

It could work for her.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Truth be told, the Bolt would be ideal for my wifes usage.


If I could get an outlet installed in my apartment garage, it would be mine as well. My daily commute is something like 5 miles. My home town setup pretty much guarantees I won't exceed the range.

Apparently some people are buying all-electric when they don't have a place to plug them in.(!) They use the ones in the shopping centers. I'm too chicken to go that far.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Where I live our shopping centers don't have free plugs.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

It reminds me of a Chevy Spark. 

I'm all for the electric vehicles that aren't Prius though. I see Tesla charging stations everywhere now, no one is ever using them - hopefully they'll be affordable some day.  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> The i3 also makes the Pontiac Aztec look good. I saw an i3 on the road and my first thought was what fashion disaster was that born from.


That's an understatement. They had one here at work, and the general consensus was pretty awful. Proportions just are all sorts of wrong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> That's an understatement. They had one here at work, and the general consensus was pretty awful. Proportions just are all sorts of wrong.


I'm not sure if it's a BMW that fell off it's diet or someone went to fill the tires and connected the air hose to the wrong port.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And all of it kind of just went...up. It forgot to go out.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> The i3 also makes the Pontiac Aztec look good. I saw an i3 on the road and my first thought was what fashion disaster was that born from.


Reminds me of a golf cart with a costume bill at the coach shop


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> If I could get an outlet installed in my apartment garage, it would be mine as well. My daily commute is something like 5 miles. My home town setup pretty much guarantees I won't exceed the range.
> 
> Apparently some people are buying all-electric when they don't have a place to plug them in.(!) They use the ones in the shopping centers. I'm too chicken to go that far.


why not get a 250cc motorcycle then? nearly same cost of ownership and cost a fraction.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

But you can't bring family on your motorcycle and it gets cold.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> why not get a 250cc motorcycle then? nearly same cost of ownership and cost a fraction.


Weather. Cargo space. Passengers. Lots of reasons that a bike is not a replacement to a car. I tried...lol


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheap gasoline is probably a blessing for this vehicle. The production lines for electric vehicles are typically small and cannot handle surges in demand. Right now all of the production volume will be heading to dealers for that showroom car - no cars on the lot but you can sit in one. 

This should be a very nice car. Many electric vehicles (Spark EV) are gasoline vehicles converted to electric, which leaves many unnecessary design elements in the vehicle. 

When the price of gasoline does climb up, this car will have a service history and production quirks will have been worked out. This environment is similar to leading up to the Prius craze, cheap gasoline in the 90's had most manufacturers playing catchup when the hybrid market really took off. The Prius still is the leader in hybrids even when the other manufacturers offer more car for your money.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's the biggest problem with humans. They plan for today and no for tomorrow. Someone will go out and buy a $70k truck they can barely afford the fuel for because fuel is cheap. Instead of buying a bolt now and not having to worry about it down the road.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Weather. Cargo space. Passengers.


Riding gear ( yes its most hard to over come ill admit that), get a set of saddle bags a backpack and a side car, again get a side car.

i bought the cruze to supplement my cbr1000. when it gets way to cold or to rainy ill take the cruze, when i need to go to the market ill take the cruze, when its just to work and back or running errands ill take the bike. i like having 2 vehicles that will do 50 mpg plus parking is easy lol :wink:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

_MerF_ said:


> Weather. Cargo space. Passengers. Lots of reasons that a bike is not a replacement to a car. I tried...lol


Yep - It would be tough to take three friends to dinner - or go out with your wife, and then swing by the store to do the week's grocery shopping with a motorcycle.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> why not get a 250cc motorcycle then? nearly same cost of ownership and cost a fraction.


What others have said, weather, no A/C, no cargo, and having to worry about other idiots. In a Cruze, it's just bent metal. On a bike, it's much different. Not just other idiots - my mistakes. Like missing a big pot hole.


----------

